# Celexa questions...



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have been having some general anxiety (no depression), so the doctor suggested I try Celexa for a few months. Anyhow, I have heard it can cause weight gain so wanted to hear from others. Also, I started it three days ago and have had MAJOR insomnia to the point that I am about to stop taking it--does this go away? (I used Zoloft in the past for panic attacks & depression and had great success with it.) Thanks!


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi JenS, I have been taking Celexa for a few years now. It has helped a lot for anxiety. It hasn't affected my weight at all. I take 20mg every night. It used to put me to sleep with 1/2 hour. I can't say the same anymore though. I wish it did!My daughter had insomnia when she took it, so the doctor told her to take it in the morning.Please don't stop taking it until you speak to your D. Stopping the medication "cold turkey" does give you side-effects. I've been out of them for a few days now and I'm getting a little moody!



































b







lolGood Luck!


----------

